# Angelplätze DK/LILLE BAELT HÖHE KOLDING



## vaddy (4. März 2004)

Lille Baelt Höhe Kolding:



Gl. Aalbo Camping


Gl. Aalbo Camping liegt direkt am kleinen Belt. Von hier aus bieten sich gute Möglichkeiten auf Meerforellen zu fischen. Der Lille Baelt ist von Stenderup Hage bis Middelfart am engsten. Die Wassertiefe beträgt hier bis zu 80 Meter. Durch diese Meerenge ist die Strömung sehr stark und das Wasser sehr sauerstoff- und nährstoffreich. Man braucht nicht weit zu werfen um die Kante zu erreichen. Teilweise kann man an die Kante heranwaten. Aber Vorsicht!!! Die Kante fällt steil ab!!! Deshalb lieber aufpassen. Man sollte auch die Strömung nicht unterschätzen. Das Angelgerät sollte auch etwas schwerer gewählt werden. Beim Spinnfischen verwenden wir Blinker und leichte Pilker teilweise bis 50 Gramm, wenn die Strömung besonders stark ist. Beim Fliegenfischen empfiehlt es sich einige beschwerte Muster dabei zu haben. Auch eine 2 Hand Rute der Klasse 7-9 ist eine Option.

Eine sehr gute Stelle befindet sich einen kleinen Fußmarsch in nördlicher Richtung vom Campingplatz. Man kann vom Platz ein Einfamilienhaus in ca. 400 Meter Entfernung sehen. Ab hier würde ich die Küste in nördlicher Richtung abfischen. Schräg vor dem Haus befindet sich in Wurfweite eine Vertiefung, in dem immer die Chance auf eine Trutte besteht. Wenn keine Trutte da ist, vielleicht der ein oder andere Dorsch. 

Auch die Stellen direkt am Campingplatz sind einen Versuch wert. 

Der Campingplatz bietet auch gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Mefo-Angler. Man kann von hieraus gut alle Stellen mit dem Auto erreichen. Weiterhin kann man Boote leihen und somit vom Wasser aus das Gebiet erkunden und den Forellen und Dorschen auf die Schuppen rücken. Einfach mal angucken: www.gl-aalbo.dk


Stenderup Hage

Besser bekannt als die Radarstation am kleinen Belt ist ebenfalls eine sehr interessante Stelle. Die Stelle hat aber nichts mit den vorher beschriebenen Plätzen am kleinen Belt zu tun. Das Wasser ist flach. Sandboden wechselt sich mit Leopardengrund ab. Man findet eine kleine Landspitze vor, die etwas links von der Radarstation liegt. Geht man ein wenig um Spitze Richtung Gl. Aalbo Camping herum, sieht man im seichten Wasser ein Rohr stecken. Es ragt ca. 40 cm aus dem Wasser. Will man die ganze Stelle befischen, empfehle ich vom Rohr auf die Sandbank zu waten. Auf der Sandbank kann man gut entlang waten und die Stelle bis zur Radarstation abfischen. Am nördlichen Ende der Stelle erreicht man die Kante. Gen Süden bleibt es flach und leopardig.



Skibelund

Das Loch!!!
Skibelund liegt südlich von Stenderup Hage am kleinen Belt. Man erreicht Skibelund über Stenderup. Wenn man durch Stenderup fährt, die letzte Abzweigung rechts, bevor die Strasse zum Campingplatz Gl. Aalbo abgeht. Immer Richtung Skibelund fahren und bei Abzweigungen rechts halten. Man kommt direkt ans Wasser. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich ein Parkplatz. 
Ans Wasser gehen und rechts halten. Nach ein paar Metern beginnt das Wasser tiefer zu werden. Hier befindet sich eine Vertiefung. Insgesamt findet man hier flacheres und leopardiges Terrain vor. Diesen Bereich gilt es gründlich abzufischen. Vorallem im zeitigen Frühjahr erwärmt sich das Wasser hier schneller und die Meerforellen halten sich hier gern auf. Sten aus dem Angelgeschäft in Kolding fängt hier regelmäßig. Meist auch Steelheads.  


Faeno/Faeno Kalv

Die beiden Inseln im Lille Belt sind ebenfalls gute Stellen zum Angeln. 
Faeno Kalv ist eine sehr kleine Insel mitten in der Hauptströmung im Lille Belt. Die Insel ist ungefähr so groß wie ein halber Fußballplatz und ist die Spitze eines Sandplateaus. Sandstrand um die ganze Insel herum mit guten Möglichkeiten zum Fischen bei allen Windrichtungen. Man erreicht auch mühelos das tiefe Wasser sowohl mit der Spinn- als auch mit der Fliegenrute. Die ganze Sache hat nur 2 Haken. Erstens muss man mit dem Boot hinfahren oder gebracht werden. Boote mieten kann man am Camping Platz und gegen eine Gebühr wird man zur Insel gebracht und später wieder abgeholt. Und zweitens gibt es auf dieser Insel jede Menge Ratten. Also Klamotten und Essbares in Sicherheit bringen. Ist aber mal was anderes auf Faeno Kalv einen Tag zu verbringen. Und mit etwas Glück kann man hier eine der sehr starken Lille Belt Meerforellen zu fangen.


Faeno, eine ebenfalls unbewohnte Insel im Lille Belt, liegt gegenüber vom Camping Platz. Ich würde mich allerdings nicht in das Landesinnere begeben, da hier oft Jagdveranstaltungen für gut zahlende Touristen abgehalten. Faeno bietet gute Möglichkeiten zum Küstenfischen. Allerdings fällt die Steilküste der Insel fast überall direkt ins Wasser ab. Lediglich an der Westküste, also der Seite die dem Camping Platz zugewand ist, hat man die Gelegenheit vom Ufer aus zu fischen. Ich selbst war noch nicht auf Faeno zum fischen. Nur vor der Küste im Boot. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen es einmal an der Westküste zu versuchen.


----------

